
OS X Mountain Lion Galaxy Photo Identified - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/os_x_mountain_lion_galaxy_photo_identified/
======
sp332
The second result on TinEye has this information.
[https://www.tineye.com/search/f905c9ccd742a9f7a6ceb9f566b795...](https://www.tineye.com/search/f905c9ccd742a9f7a6ceb9f566b795bb260d228a/)

------
justjimmy
I'll admit it – the new galaxy desktop background is one of the things I look
forward to in new Mac OS releases. So pretty…

------
jmartellaro
A TMO Scoop

